# Boundary Creek Campground check in time?



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

Since no "expert" has responded I'll relay my experience. The camp sites are reserved and not a lot of poaching going on. Lots of people arrive late so anybody in the wrong space risks getting woken in the middle of the night by a very grouchy boater


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Pretty sure the ranger drops a name tag on the number by the reserved sites to indicate it's taken. You should be good I would think.


----------



## UseTheSpinMove (Nov 16, 2016)

As I can recall, Boundary Creek has about half reservation sites and about half first-come-first-serve. I’ve never seen people mess with (as in poach) the reservation ones but who knows. Anything can happen. If it were me I’d wake ‘em up!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Late arrivals are pretty typical, you should not have a problem.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

We rolled in late last year. Someone was in our spot. Oh well, just took the next first-come site next to it.


----------



## jebrodgers (May 8, 2011)

So is the boundary creek road open then?


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Not yet. Typically the earliest is mid May on a dry year like this.


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Seanter said:


> I have a reservation at Boundary Creek, driving in from far away. I'd like to show up late, like 10 pm, but anybody know if my site will still be mine that late? I've tried calling for info, but no response yet.
> Thanks.


For "late arrivals", don't be mentally challenged and bang around setting up camp and boats at all hours of the night and early morning ("1AM-ish") and expect not to get a talking to. Pull in and go silent! I thought bears were rummaging around in 2019 so I knocked the snow and ice off the tent, got out only to find late arrivals across the loop road being jerks. They had the nerve a few hours later to ask if we had any hot coffee available to warm/wake them up - we didn't and I wasn't there to confront them again.


----------

